# Pontiac hub cap



## splante15 (Jul 31, 2016)

Found this in the river not a big deal but wondering what year this would be from 
 it cleaned up well


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks 40s


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 31, 2016)

Saw one on ebay for $25, auction says 1955. Here's a 1951-53 Plymouth , I found a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2016)

I've found old hub caps over the years as well , there is a lot of them waiting to be found , although not really sure how many older ones are still out there . some of the one's I've found aren't that old


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 1, 2016)

I believe your Pontiac hubcap may be off a 1955 model or close to that year.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 1, 2016)

generally hubcaps earlier than the fifties weren't that big they tended just to cover the center of the wheel where the lug nuts are, anything that has an air valve hole in it is generally 1950 or later.......Andy


----------



## splante15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the fee


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Circa 1952-53 Pontiac.


----------

